# B14 DDL / OBD2?



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

I am sorry to bring this topic out again but I really need some clarification.
Mine is a 1997 Nissan Sunny B14. However, the car is not made for the states and that's why I am not sure if it has OBD2 or not. We all know that from '96 onward all private cars in the states has to be OBD2 compliance but that is not the case for overseas. The car is service in Hong Kong and I believed that it was manufactured in Japan. It is a Right Hand Driving model with a 1498cc (GA15) engine. I can find the nissan consult plug at the bottom of the fuse box but I have no idea where is the OBD2 connector even if it has one. May I know if there are any possibility that I can check if the car is equipped with OBD2?
It doesnt has to be fully compliance, I just want to have some basic information from the car. Thanks.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

On-board diagnostics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry but the wiki doesn't answer my question.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Really? Did you read the article?
The section labelled "OBD -II Diagnostic Connector" doesn't give you ANY hints as to whether or not your vehicle is OBD-II complaint?
How is that possible?


----------



## mcdull (Jun 10, 2011)

I read the article.
In Japanese car, even there are ODB2 16 pin connectors doesn't mean it is ODB2 compliance. In US, all cars including Nissan has to be ODB2 compliance just because of the Law enforcement. But it doesn't happen in worldwide. If the car having ODB2 connector but it is DDL in nature, I will be in great trouble if I put the ELM on it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Gave up...(deleted)...


----------

